# Pacific Fisher



## Phil Houghton

Happy New Year to all!!! Does anyone have any info or photos of the Pacific Fisher which finished service in 1985. I think origionally she was called Jopulp a mini bulker before being converted to Irradiated fuel carrier??


----------



## KevinR

Phil Houghton said:


> Happy New Year to all!!! Does anyone have any info or photos of the Pacific Fisher which finished service in 1985. I think origionally she was called Jopulp a mini bulker before being converted to Irradiated fuel carrier??


Hi, Phil,
I was Chief Engr. on the old Fisher for a few great trips! I will see if I can find any pics. for you.
Cheers, Kevin Routledge


----------



## Phil Houghton

Hi Kevin,
Thanks for that information, it would be good to get some photos of her. I was on the last voyage in 85 with Capt Langstaff, sad times when paying off. Are you still knocking out the models of the Fleet??? How are you keeping? I have some pics of the Sandpiper model from one of our trips together many moons ago. 
Caught up with Steve Burden last week in Liverpool nice to catch up on old times

Phil


----------



## jim barnes

did a trip on the old pool fisher as EDH, has any body got any pictures of her?


----------



## Phil Houghton

*Pool Fisher*

Hi Jim,

If you visit the gallery there is a good black and white photo of the Pool Fisher.

regards Phil


----------



## KevinR

Hi again, Phil,

I went aboard the P.Fisher when she was alongside, shut down and elec. power off, waiting to be towed away - as you say, very sad. I "liberated" a few bits & pieces as souvenirs before she went - I still have the round fluorescent light from the Chief's cabin working in the entrance hall in my bungalow.
I remember one very odd thing about the ship - the toilet in the Chief's cabin (and Captain's) had the old type lavatory, with a pull chain and the waterbox above. In rough weather I had to strip off for a s*it because of the waterbox overflowing as the ship rolled!
I could only find one photo of the ship, also a couple of the model I made of her. (I made a lot of models of the Sandpiper and Pintail for the Company, including one which was presented to the Japanese to commemorate the 100th. shipment of nuclear waste)
I've been trying to scan the pics. onto my PC without much success so far, but if you e-mail me I will try to send them to you. ([email protected])

Cheers - Kevin


----------



## jim barnes

cheers Phill
Printed the picture off to keep, trying to find pictures of all my old ships, not that easy though?
Thanks
Jim


----------



## Phil Houghton

Thanks Kevin,
Have the same trouble with computers myself.
Will trace pictures of her from 80 and 85 and try to post them.
Do you remember the beer run on her?? Locker was up forward and it was a race down Burma road on some occassions to get cases back before skipper finished tea.
Phil


----------



## Phil Houghton

No problems Jim,

If I come across any others will keep you posted or try to scan them myself.

Phil


----------



## KevinR

Hi, Phil,

Trying to upload a pic..........

Kevin


----------



## Phil Houghton

Hi Kevin,

Many thanks for photo brings back happy memories.

Can you remember making the Sanpiper and having to keep changing colour of top gear from Buff too White and back again due to the mate unsure which colour he prefared.

Phil


----------



## KevinR

Phil Houghton said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> Many thanks for photo brings back happy memories.
> 
> Can you remember making the Sanpiper and having to keep changing colour of top gear from Buff too White and back again due to the mate unsure which colour he prefared.
> 
> Phil


Yes , I remember that - who was the Mate? But that wasn't as bad as when I made a model of the tanker Thames Fisher (for Fisher's). Took ages and lots of brainbashing to get all the pipes and valves etc. in the right place, and all handmade of course. When I had finished it and installed it in it's glass case, I took it into Fishers office and presented it proudly to Dick Forrester, who said "Lovely job, only problem is the hull colour - it's blue, not black!" so it was stripdown and repaint...


----------



## Phil Houghton

*Mate*

Hi Kevin,

I believe it was Derek Ilderton who was the Mate. I also remember you making a plane whilst on that voyage too.
Have located some more shots of the Fisher in Tokai and Fukashima with the Japanese Shore side Heavy Lift rigs in place( Giant Meccano Sets).
Has Dick and Ken Jones retired now??
Have you had a look at the new ship Heron yet?

Phil


----------



## KevinR

Hi, Phil,

That's right, Derek Ilderton (wonder what happened to him? Yes, Dick & KJ retired. Not been down to the Terminal for 4 or 5 years, lot of new faces there now! As for the model plane, I think I have a pic. which I will try to upload, taken at Colon
Cheers, K.


----------



## Phil Houghton

*Fisher*

Hi Kev,

Same trip and I recognise Phil Williams the steward in the background we had an interesting day ashore that trip in the yacht club if my memory serves me right. I think their was only two bars still open in the town and one had been blown up before we arrived in town.

Phil


----------



## RNIlderton

Just found this and although a little late, thought I would post...

My dad, Derek Ilderton, died in September 2007...

I have fond memories of visiting Barrow to see the Sandpiper, Teal, Swan, Shearwater, and getting letters from him when he was away....

I'm sure somewhere I have a picture of the penguin flag that was made and flown on the vitrified fuel trip of 1995, where the ship was barred from most national waters on the way to Japan....

R


----------

